# creepy crawlies



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I will be doing some hiking when I come in October and with any luck a lot more in the following years. The lady I chat to seems to think that non user friendly animals are few and far between. She herself has only ever seen one empty snake skin, while I saw a large snake climb into the hotel pool an Pataya 25 years ago. So apart rom the mosqitoes are then anothers I should be aware of, like rampaging bull elephants, giant annacondas. or nasty bitting things?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Scorpions? I like to tease them with my sunglasses or a pen - but check your shoes before you put them on if you are in the sticks. I have heard there are official stats kept about the amount of tourists being attacked by tigers on golf courses!!! Seen a good few snakes, like to tease them too - Mrs tells me off when she catches me "tempting providence" 

Oh lordie, I forgot the most common ones - the Cockroach and the Ant. Don't touch the former (germs aplenty, but they stink too!) - the latter come in many forms here. The red ones bite, and hurt. The big black ones are pretty harmless, but frightening. The little black ******s bite and they really hurt (its the poison they inject that hurts). Not dangerous though.


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Scorpions? I like to tease them with my sunglasses or a pen - but check your shoes before you put them on if you are in the sticks. I have heard there are official stats kept about the amount of tourists being attacked by tigers on golf courses!!! Seen a good few snakes, like to tease them too - Mrs tells me off when she catches me "tempting providence"
> 
> Oh lordie, I forgot the most common ones - the Cockroach and the Ant. Don't touch the former (germs aplenty, but they stink too!) - the latter come in many forms here. The red ones bite, and hurt. The big black ones are pretty harmless, but frightening. The little black ******s bite and they really hurt (its the poison they inject that hurts). Not dangerous though.


Thanks for that help, The cockroach gets everywhere but seems to be living a more quiet life here on Crete. We also get an evil biting fly. SO is it a case of "being careful you can avoid most of these", I dont play golf. I see that the Krait (deadly snake) lives there, or do you realu have to be putting you nose into stupid places to find it? Are you in a suburb to see snakes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Scorpions? I like to tease them with my sunglasses or a pen - but check your shoes before you put them on if you are in the sticks. I have heard there are official stats kept about the amount of tourists being attacked by tigers on golf courses!!! Seen a good few snakes, like to tease them too - Mrs tells me off when she catches me "tempting providence"


Teasing? That's not very Buddhist of you! You'll be reborn as a scorpion if you're not careful 



KhwaamLap said:


> Oh lordie, I forgot the most common ones - the Cockroach and the Ant. Don't touch the former (germs aplenty, but they stink too!) - the latter come in many forms here. The red ones bite, and hurt. The big black ones are pretty harmless, but frightening. The little black ******s bite and they really hurt (its the poison they inject that hurts). Not dangerous though.


Don't touch cockroaches? But they're delicious! (I take it you don't live in Isaan)...

When jogging in the jungle I've been attacked by some vicious hornets a couple of times. Seen a few snakes too.


----------

